
Encryption by Analogy - tosh
http://www.thedailywtf.com/articles/encryption-by-analogy
======
tosh
> At this point, I feel a little like I’m standing in the corner, looking at a
> freshly painted floor. I’ve laid out a challenge that can’t be resolved by
> just a little essay on an IT humor site. How do we fight technical ignorance
> in our co-workers, our friends and family, and our elected officials?

